#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Mohamed

1-            : "                         :                    (  :   ) :         :         :       :      :     :            "
2-                           :      :      :      :      :                                                          :               :            :                                             .
                              .            :                     :         :          .   :                
3.          
                            ɡ          :  (      *    *      *      *          )[:25-29].
   :    
:             .


                                                            :            .
4.    
               -  -   :      ߡ :  ɡ      :                .
   :                   ɡ           ɡ                   ѡ   -     ͡ : ʡ     ѡ   ʡ   :                         :     .
   ɡ        ѡ     See More:

----------

